# Pintail Picture



## tanman (Dec 16, 2007)

I shot this Pintail today, what do you think of the pin? We had a fun day at Farmington.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

it defenetly looks like a drake pinner


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Check out that sprig. How long does it measure from the other tail feathers?


----------



## tanman (Dec 16, 2007)

Its a little over 4 inches from the last tail feather.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

In my opinion a four inch sprig is definately wall worthy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that sucker should be going on the wall right there. very nice.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice sprig. Hope i can get one like that tonight!


----------



## 2muchsnow (Dec 3, 2007)

Tanman,
Hmmmmmm, I seem to remember shooting one exactly like that but somehow ended up with his mini sprig brother. If you put him on the wall you might have to put an * in the little plaque. man that was fun. No pic of the GWT? He was pretty good looking as well. Maybe we get boser to go next time.


----------



## huntin4ever (Dec 18, 2007)

how far out did you walk and were did you go to


----------



## rylwlf (Dec 19, 2007)

I actually had me one much bigger than that, 'bout 6-8 pounds. Friday of last week, it was frozen solid. Yep, it was a Norbest.

Beautiful bird. Are you going to mount it? I think you should, it looks perfect. Did it have a tag on it? If it says, "Quackers" it belongs to Allie. She hasn't seen her pet for a while.

I can't believe the duckathon. I think the only thing needing to be added to the process to get out there is a 13.1 mile run.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought this post was a joke at first but then I realized that it was done before I even posted (or killed) mine.

Check this out.

http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=825


----------



## 2muchsnow (Dec 3, 2007)

Texscala said:


> I thought this post was a joke at first but then I realized that it was done before I even posted (or killed) mine.
> 
> Funny, that photo is almost exactly the same. Same shirt almost.
> But, I think our bird has a little longer sprig
> ...


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

That's a nice sprig for sure! Hopefully one day I can get one like that.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Dude, DUDE, dude...That is a Boone and Crocket Sprig! :mrgreen: You better give me a call... :wink: 

I'm known as the Sprig Master Gereral!

Nice bird.

SD


----------

